# Getting Stung Through Bee Suit



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

Max Morgan said:


> I did a removal yesterday and got stung multiple times through my bee suit on my arms and back. This normally doesn't happen and, for the life of me, I can't figure out what went wrong. Any ideas? I was only wearing a tee shirt underneath.


What kind of suit? Were you positioned in such a way that your suit was pulled tight around where you got stung? (i.e. bending over, reaching, etc. etc.)

Or, maybe you're like me and too much good holiday eating has affected the fit of your suit!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sure Max..... just rub it in why don't ya?! lol
We had a removal that went that way last season. The bees were on the defensive and never let up. We took multiple stings through a suit AND jeans.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I get stung occasionally through my suit. Most of the time its when one gets in a fold or if the suit gets pulled really tight to my skin. Heck I have even been stung through leather gloves!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually when I get stung, as mentioned, the suit is tight because of my reach or bending or it's too small or it's wet and stuck to my skin...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Cut outs are the most physically taxing thing one does while wearing a bee suit. We all know that and tend to use lightweight suits when doing a cutout, so we do not get overheated. There in lies the problem. When a lightweight suit gets sweaty it clings enabling the angry bees who's home is being pillaged to get a stinger through. It's a rough life this Beekeeping thing, But someone has to do it!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A mesh shoulder pad jersey similar to this worn under your coveralls will keep them from sticking to your upper back and shoulders without extra bulk when you are trying to stay cool. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-Mens-D...6?pt=US_Mens_Athleticwear&hash=item3a8a25f5ee


----------



## butch043052 (Nov 24, 2010)

Seems like I get stung thru my suit when I'm raising my arms and the bee or bees get underneath my arm and they nail me when I put my arm back down to my side.


----------



## Ryanjax (Feb 4, 2013)

I got stung in the chin the other day with my suit on. I must have had my head just right to be rubbing my chin against the veil.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Ryanjax said:


> I got stung in the chin the other day with my suit on. I must have had my head just right to be rubbing my chin against the veil.


Yup had that happen except on my forehead.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Jim.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> Cut outs are the most physically taxing thing one does while wearing a bee suit. We all know that and tend to use lightweight suits when doing a cutout, so we do not get overheated. There in lies the problem. When a lightweight suit gets sweaty it clings enabling the angry bees who's home is being pillaged to get a stinger through. It's a rough life this Beekeeping thing, But someone has to do it!


Well said!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>We all know that and tend to use lightweight suits when doing a cutout

I'd say my ventilated suites are much heavier, but much cooler and they are what I always wear for a cutout. You can't stop and take a break very well during a cutout so you need to be able to not faint from heat stroke. Ultra-Breeze is hard to beat.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >
> 
> I'd say my ventilated suites are much heavier, but much cooler and they are what I always wear for a cutout. You can't stop and take a break very well during a cutout so you need to be able to not faint from heat stroke. Ultra-Breeze is hard to beat.


I agree totally and would not be without mine either. but have been guilty of the earlier on numerous occasions.


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

Moots said:


> What kind of suit? Were you positioned in such a way that your suit was pulled tight around where you got stung? (i.e. bending over, reaching, etc. etc.)
> 
> Or, maybe you're like me and too much good holiday eating has affected the fit of your suit!


This community rocks and, thanks one and all for your replies. In rethinking this I think what resulted in so many stings on this particular cutout was the fact that I was lying on my back, underneath a trailer, and my suit was lying flat on my arms, legs, and chest. These particular CA feral bees were also highly agitated. I actually got nailed twice as soon as I got out of my truck and before I even had time to suit up. I also like the suggestion of an Ultra-Breeze bee suit. In addition to the extra protection, it would probably keep me cooler on those 100 + days in Southern California.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to add one more plug for the Untra Breeze suit if I could. Last summer I got stung over 75 times through my cotton/polyester suit. It was 90+ degrees with the humidity about the same and my "off the cheap rack" suit was soaked with sweat after about 10 minutes, which I later found out really torques them off when they get a taste of it. A week later my Ultra Breeze suit came in the mail and I haven't been stung since. Definitely a win-win as there are also no more dead bees from stinging me!!


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sweaty and sticking to the skin get you every time. Its like the bees have radar.


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

barberberryfarm said:


> I would like to add one more plug for the Untra Breeze suit if I could. Last summer I got stung over 75 times through my cotton/polyester suit. It was 90+ degrees with the humidity about the same and my "off the cheap rack" suit was soaked with sweat after about 10 minutes, which I later found out really torques them off when they get a taste of it. A week later my Ultra Breeze suit came in the mail and I haven't been stung since. Definitely a win-win as there are also no more dead bees from stinging me!!


I'm convinced! Every review on Amazon.com for the Ultra-Breeze suit has been 5 stars. Come this swarming season in couple of months and having completely soaked through my bee suit several times doing removals this past summer, I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! The ultra breeze suit really gets great reviews on Amazon. With those reviews and the endorsements on here I may have to get one. In July there was a few days where one thing led to another and I started getting thirsty and by the time I got to water I was dangerously overheated. These suits are pricey but if one will keep me from falling over from the heat with a headache it will pay for itself. I usually just like to where a jacket with a veil but when I had a defensive hive I put on the full suit. I usually get stung kneeling down or bees getting between the gloves and the jacket occasionally up through the pants but that can all be remedied by velcroing things tight which I get complacent about because usually the bees don't attack. When they do I tend to put them back and get away. For a cutout that's not necessarily an option so it sounds like this suit is the way to go.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

I wear a baseball cap inside my hood to keep the bees off my face while looking up at a cutout.
I don't wear leather gloves because the bees will sting the glove and that attracts other bees. I use the thick Polyester gloves from a garden store. The bees won't sting them.
I work in African country and some times the bees get really nasty so I carry a spray bottle of soapy water. I squirt the soap straignt up in the air as a mist and let it settle on my hood and back. Then I spray my jeans and ankles. It won't keep every bee off of you but it sure helps. 
I also wash my suit frequently and I let it soak in the soapy water, then hang it up to drip dry without rinsing it. That keeps the bees off quite well.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually, what I think happens, is that the bees don't have anything better to do in the winter, so they sit around and sharpen those little stingers. Also, they aren't doing anything to ware those puppies down, so they grow extra long during all of that idle time. :lookout: They got their sharps out at you . . . as my granddaughter says. 

I think Bush pretty well said it all.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have one hot hive I meant to requeen but didn't. When they are mad they will attack toe sjit75÷ times. I wear a t shirt under mine and I feel the stinger but it doesn't break skin. I'm not in an africanized area so I would bate to meet those.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Some cut outs are gentle I had one that I did recently (2013) with no shirt on.

(this practice is not reccomend in southern border states)


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

As far as suits go, there re plenty of suppliers. However, I got one from Brushy Mountain Bee Farm that is said to have been tested with AHB, and it worked well. Last year, I too had a very aggressive hive. I was literally covered in angry bees a few times, but I didn't get one sting through my suit. I was very impressed.


----------



## Widdy (Jan 12, 2012)

Try wearing a CamelBac filled with ice water under your bee suit with the straw ran into your hood. This helps with the heat and keeps you from suffering from dehydration and heat stroke. They make them as big as 3Liters (100 oz)

There are off brand versions that don't cost to much money but are worth it. 

Word of caution, If you put anything but water in there you run the risk of destroying the bladder


----------



## cmcpherson (May 10, 2014)

Widdy said:


> Try wearing a CamelBac filled with ice water under your bee suit with the straw ran into your hood. This helps with the heat and keeps you from suffering from dehydration and heat stroke. They make them as big as 3Liters (100 oz)
> 
> There are off brand versions that don't cost to much money but are worth it.
> 
> Word of caution, If you put anything but water in there you run the risk of destroying the bladder


This is such a no-brainer once somebody says so! 
Why in the world have I not thought of this!?
That is one hell of an idea!! :thumbsup::applause:


----------



## ljbee (Apr 27, 2015)

jredburn said:


> ... some times the bees get really nasty so I carry a spray bottle of soapy water. I squirt the soap straignt up in the air as a mist and let it settle on my hood and back. Then I spray my jeans and ankles. It won't keep every bee off of you but it sure helps.
> ....



Be careful with that soap around bees. I use soapy water in a spray bottle to kill wasps. Works great....


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

Widdy said:


> Word of caution, If you put anything but water in there you run the risk of destroying the bladder


That part's not true, but still good advice....I wouldn't put any sugary drinks in there to be working the bees anyway, lest you attract more bees to your face in search of your tasty Gatorade.


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Been stung a couple times in the back of my knees when I squat and a bee gets in the crease. But mostly it is in the hands. I have one hive that has gotten big and get really agitated when I go in. 3 weeks ago I got stung through my glove at least 7 times in my right hand. May have been more as several stings were in very close proximity and I couldn't tell. Hand swelled up like a balloon for 2 days.

BTW, like jredburn said, I also where a baseball cap to keep the hood away from my face.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have been running CamelBaks for 3 years now for all my removal techs..... I thought everyone knew about them and their perfect application here. lol I am stepping up to the Ultra Breeze suits as well this spring. The combination of the two is a MUST for removals.


----------

